# Volunteering On An ETA



## RoundOwl (Mar 31, 2017)

My wife would like to volunteer to work in a daycare, but she is currently on an ETA. Does anyone know if that could cause any problems, and if there is anything she would need, other than a blue card?

I have been looking into 461 New Zealand Family visa, and it appears if you plan to work at a day care, you need to get a chest x-ray. Would she need an x-ray prior to doing any volunteer work, and would there be any difference if we applied for a 461 and she were on the bridging visa?

Thank you very much!


----------



## TheFluff (Oct 31, 2016)

In terms of the volunteer work as long as 
*the work she does is not work that someone would normally be paid for
and
*she is not receiving any renumeration at all be it monetary, food, accom, gifts etc
and
* The volunteer work is PART of her holiday but not the main purpose of it. 

Terms and conditions for work PRIOR to volunteer would be up to the organisation. So whether they would ask for a chest xray is up to them I suppose.

I mean if she is eventually going to need a visa medical you could always get it out of the way now as I was under the impression the medical is valid for 12 months (I bloody hope or that $900 we spent in the states on it only to do it again 6 months late is gonna make me unhappy)


Bridging visa is a case by case from what I've read about working rights, so the volunteer status would still apply I would think.


----------

